
Show HN: AISLER – Search Engine for electronic circuits - Libermentix
https://www.aisler.net
======
Libermentix
Founder of AISLER here: we want to provide a search engine to improve finding
examples for parts online without the need to look for a datasheet. We would
be very interested in feedback.

